# Meguiars Pads, Multibuy Packs?



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sir 'Opolis,

Do you still do those multipacks of Meguiars 6.5" Softbuff pads? 3 of each for £50 or something I think. Can't seem to find them on your website?

Gaz.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ill get them added on just for you secret squirrel....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Legenddd.


----------

